# Stairway or Freebird?



## one100grand (Jun 21, 2011)

Which do you like better and why?


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

not a big skynrd fan, never was nor will be..


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2011)

Freebird


----------



## one100grand (Jun 21, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> not a big skynrd fan, never was nor will be..


My guess is that if you never were, they probably won't do anything to change your mind at this point :LOL2:


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

one100grand said:


> BOB350RX said:
> 
> 
> > not a big skynrd fan, never was nor will be..
> ...




hahaha :roflmao: haha thats good horrible but good thanks i needed a good laugh


----------



## 200racing (Jun 21, 2011)

voted free bird. mainly because i hate stairway,it is my least favorite zep song.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had to go with Stairway...I really like both but I used to be in various bands and we played Freebird at least twice every weekend for several years.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Freebird by a mile! My scientific study just found it its a much better song to drink beer too! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## batman (Jun 22, 2011)

Freebird!
LS RIP.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 22, 2011)

i hate stairway more than i hate country.and i really hate country


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 22, 2011)

Hard choice, but..... Stairway


----------



## fender66 (Jun 22, 2011)

Freebird. :-


----------



## shamoo (Jun 22, 2011)

Good ole Southern Rock, :-


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 22, 2011)

Close call, but had to go with Stairway, too many good memories of the last dance in high school....


----------



## MadCatX (Jun 22, 2011)

Freebird - those southern boys can jam

But those UK cats had a helluva song with Stairway


----------



## jixer (Jun 22, 2011)

Freebird. Hard decision but Stairway is played all the time, so I enjoy Freebird more.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 22, 2011)

No option for "Neither because they're both overplayed." I said Skynyrd though. I wouldn't be upset if I never heard Sweet Home Alabama, Freebird, or Stairway to Heaven again.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 22, 2011)

Love them both, but Freebird gets the nod.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 22, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt12IjkS_OM

This is amazing!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not really a tough choice for me. Stairway is the best song Led Zepplin produced, however I'm not a Zepplin fan. Freebird was my choice of the two.

However if you would have added anything by Zappa you would have gotten a different answer. :mrgreen:


----------

